# Let's Talk Monitors!



## Epi-do (May 12, 2010)

What cardiac monitor does your service use?  What do you like about it?  What do you dislike about it?  Would you recommend it?

We are looking at getting new monitors for our trucks.  We currently have Lifepack 12's.  I know they are looking at the Phillips and the LP15.  We have been asked to give our input/make suggestions if we have any.  However, I don't work anywhere else on the side, so I can't really make any sort of firsthand suggestions.  But, if I can take opinions back from people that actually use the various monitors that are out there, it would be helpful in narrowing down which ones to consider more seriously.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 12, 2010)

My old service in NM used Zoll M and then E series. I loved them. Simple to use, pretty reliable and battery life was awesome. Different joule settings than anythign else though.

Service I did internship with in ABQ used LP12s. Easy to use as well. Reliable and tough. Battery life seemed to suck though.

Service I just got hired on with up here uses LP12s as well with talk of going to the LP15.

I have used Phillips in class and thought they were ok. My personal ranking is Zoll, Phillips, LP.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 12, 2010)

I'd been using LP12s and I liked 'em. The 12 leads were clean and that was important to me. 

However... I am now currently using a Phillips and I'm *not* a fan. The 12 lead is ALWAYS full of artifact, the SpO2 sensor sucks, the NIBP cuff is always inaccurate, plugging in the capnography is a PITA...  I could go on and on, but let me say, if it were up to me, I'd be tossing that Phillips POS and we'd be back with the LP12.

And, I know the Phillips reps will give you one or two to try and evaluate... I'd do it, and watch for the issues I mentioned.


----------



## exodus (May 12, 2010)

We use Zoll M CCT monitors. And they're pretty nice, only one I've ever used though. Problem with them that I don't like though, is it's very awkward to handle with the stand if the stand doesn't fit on the gurney, ala bariatric calls. It would be amazing if there was a quick release latch to hold it to the stand instead of straps. But as far as the monitor goes. It's alright and it filters out artifact pretty well most of the time. Never used Defib / Pace on it though.


----------



## Smash (May 12, 2010)

n7lxi said:


> I'd been using LP12s and I liked 'em. The 12 leads were clean and that was important to me.
> 
> However... I am now currently using a Phillips and I'm *not* a fan. The 12 lead is ALWAYS full of artifact, the SpO2 sensor sucks, the NIBP cuff is always inaccurate, plugging in the capnography is a PITA...  I could go on and on, but let me say, if it were up to me, I'd be tossing that Phillips POS and we'd be back with the LP12.
> 
> And, I know the Phillips reps will give you one or two to try and evaluate... I'd do it, and watch for the issues I mentioned.



I agree, we currently have Philips and they are nothing more than ballast. Biggest load of garbage I've seen. Battery life is great though. LP12 had terrible battery life, haven't seen the 15 to know what they are like. Personally would love to have a Schiller Argus ProLife 2, gorgeous machines. Apparently they cost money though, and money is not to be spent (except on managers bonuses).


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2010)

LP11s are the most prevalent monitors at my current gig.. friggin dinosaurs.


I used LP12s in my internship.  HATED the extremely short battery life.  I couldn't get through an average 911 call without a battery dying, let alone working a code.  God forbid we get sent to another call before getting back to get fresh batteries... we always kept 2-3 extra on the rig.   

As far as performance, it was ok.  I never really liked it though.  We have a couple at my current job too.  Beats the 11s, but that's not saying much.



I learned / trained on the Phillips in class.  I love those monitors.  Everything just seems fluid when working with them.  Can't really describe it... just liked them.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 13, 2010)

I'd say the Zoll M (or E) is far and away the best out there. I have seen it put through more abuse.........

I really like how there is no way to confuse any of the buttons with the on off switch too. As for batt life, I cannot comment on the Phillips as I have never even laid eyes on one. The LP has terrible batt life according to another local servce I work with quite a bit. That and the button confusion thing. The Zoll have unbeleivable batt life. I have personally run a code with one in which we did 7 or 8 shocks in addition to a 45 minuter transport of said code pt. The battery never once started giving the low alarm. 

Another thing I like about the Zoll is that it will connect to bystader type AED pads made by Zoll. Impretty sure the lifepacs don't do that. I sure Phillips will do that as there are quite a few Phillips AEDs. But it is a Phillips then. Apparently they make great boat anchors. :-/

I would defiantly reccomend the Zolls over anything else out there. 

Good luck and consider yourself honored to have actuallly been asked for your input on an issue like this.


----------



## Veneficus (May 13, 2010)

Smash said:


> I agree, we currently have Philips and they are nothing more than ballast. Biggest load of garbage I've seen. Battery life is great though. LP12 had terrible battery life, haven't seen the 15 to know what they are like. Personally would love to have a Schiller Argus ProLife 2, gorgeous machines. Apparently they cost money though, and money is not to be spent (except on managers bonuses).



I was at testing site for phillips. They took nothing of what we suggested, customer service was nonexistant, the leads broke all the time, pulse ox cord not long enough, alarms too sensitive, it goes through paper like it was free.

we referred to it as the perfect anchor  but ballast sounds better


----------



## fma08 (May 13, 2010)

We have the Phillips. I haven't run into any issues personally once we switched to the "grabber" style leads. But then again, we haven't had them for too long yet.

Edit: We switched from the LP12's with pretty much no bells and whistles on it. The service I rode with while in medic school had the LP12's with some additional features and I did like them. Haven't tried the Zolls yet.


----------



## reaper (May 13, 2010)

You will get 1000 different opinions on them. It is all what the person uses daily.

I personally hate the Zolls with a passion, biggest peice of garbage ever made.

The phillips are ok, but I dont like them. Used them for 3 years when they first came out and learned to not like them.

LP12 has been the golden standard. It preforms it's job well and can handle the abuse that is put to it. It can be picky and needs to be setup just right.

LP15 has pushed it over the top. If you do the resaerch on it, you will learn that it has the most state of the art software ever developed for a monitor. No other machine can even compare to it. They have designed them to be even more rugged then the LP12. 

Battery life in a LP has always been issues with people. But, you need to realize what those monitors are preforming. They will eat up a battery. As battery technology becomes better, they will make them even better. I have no problem getting through a code or long transport on a LP12 batteries. A lot of it is how they are taken care of and conditioned.

When talking boat anchors, you have to include the HP Code master on that list!


----------



## Smash (May 13, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> I was at testing site for phillips. They took nothing of what we suggested, customer service was nonexistant, the leads broke all the time, pulse ox cord not long enough, alarms too sensitive, it goes through paper like it was free.
> 
> we referred to it as the perfect anchor  but ballast sounds better



Oh yes alarms are great! A stray breeze wafts through the window and it starts screaming, which results in 2 things: first, it spews out enough paper to jot down War and Peace on and second, we all spend 90% of the job pushng the silence alarms button.

We now have an extension cord for the pulse ox, which results in it now being too long and gettng tangled in everything, but fortunately they make up for that by keeping the EtCO2 too short, so you can't move too far without pulling your tube out. I guess that evens it out... Leads still break on what seems like a weekly basis and we had some that liked to keep us on our toes by turning themselves off when you push the charge button during a code. Great fun!

I would love to get my hands on a 15 to try, but my money would still be with the Schiller.


----------



## ceej (May 13, 2010)

You think the LP11 is a dinosaur, the LP10 is a shockasaurus .

I've always liked the LP series. The LP 15 battery life is far superior to the LP 12 in my experiences. I have done an entire 24 with multiple codes without changing the batteries.


----------



## Veneficus (May 13, 2010)

ceej said:


> You think the LP11 is a dinosaur, the LP10 is a shockasaurus .
> 
> I've always liked the LP series. The LP 15 battery life is far superior to the LP 12 in my experiences. I have done an entire 24 with multiple codes without changing the batteries.



Thanks, having used a LP 5 where you could separate the monitor and defibrilator (no idea why) I feel rather old.


----------



## MrBrown (May 13, 2010)

I love the LP10 not so much for the cardiac intervention capability but because I can sling it over my shoulder, stow it practically anywhere (unlike the oddly shaped LP12) and it looks really damn awesome in that red case, and it has paddles! 

No NIBP or SPO2 on that thing, you had to manually count respirations and blood pressure!

I have only used LP12 and it's good, but the screen colours (that funny brown/orange/yellowish colour) and the damn scrolly trigger wheely thing is a PITA.

We're getting the MRx, havent used it yet but it looks weird


----------



## fortsmithman (May 13, 2010)

My service just purchased a Lifepak 12.  We were looking at the Lifepak 15 but were told there were problems with charging it in the rig.


----------



## ah2388 (May 14, 2010)

i rly like the zoll e series


----------



## Epi-do (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for all of the comments!  I am somewhat surprised about the comments regarding the phillips monitors.  While I haven't truly used one, I have been able to look at one and liked it what little bit I was able to mess with it. One of our neighboring departments recently switched from Zolls to Phillips, so it will be interesting to hear their feedback about them as well.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 14, 2010)

reaper said:


> talking boat anchors, you have to include the HP Code master on that list!


 
Well duh!

The inkjet printer turned heart monitor..........

And the one I used had a terrible strip printer. For a company that makes printers too, you would think that they could make a defib that would actually print a decent strip.


----------



## EMSLaw (May 14, 2010)

I have only limited experience with monitors, all of it with LifePaks (5, 10, 12...).  I suspect that like many things, you develop a preference based on what you're used to, and everything else seems different.  Different is strange and wrong.


----------



## redcrossemt (May 28, 2010)

I personally love the "ergonomics" of the LP12/15. It's easy to use, layout makes sense, cables and hoses route easy. Rolls of paper may be annoying, but the printer feeds good. Battery performance has always been ridiculous, but is supposed to be better with the new batteries for the 15.

Honestly though, I've had the best performance from Zoll and would call them the overall best solution. Filtering is the best with the least artifact. The 12-lead analysis (if you use it) is the best. The CCT monitor is very impressive, if heavy. 120-volt charging on the monitor is nice. We use the E series for our rescue trucks and I enjoy the "filtering" of CPR out of my ECG as well as the real-time CPR help. Anecdotally, I am sure we get capture much more often with pacing, and I'll venture out there and say that we have had a few more cases of successful defibrillation. Of course, that's comparing Zoll biphasic posterior-anterior to Lifepak monophasic anterior-anterior, along with many CPR changes.

As far as downsides to the Zoll, the ergonomics aren't there. The M has always been hard to carry. We now use the E and I've seen the R. Both are better for carrying, but the buttons and layout still don't make sense. The external EtCO2 detector isn't my favorite. Hope you don't ever lose or break that cable! Z-fold paper isn't my ideal solution, but our newer ones have less problems than ever.

Phillips, while a cool concept, has yet to be proven. The MRx hasn't really made a stand for itself as far as reliability and quality. You can read the issues above. Phillips AEDs rock my world though... With your medical director's approval you can tune the specificity and sensitivity of the defib protocols, as well as let the AED decide whether to instruct shock or CPR first based on amplitude of the ECG. Very cool for lay persons and trained rescuers alike.

As far as using AED pads, the LifePaks, Phillips, and Zoll all attach to their own AED pads. You can buy converters if you are using one brand of AED and another monitor brand. At my first responder agency we use Phillips AEDs, but the responding ALS service uses LifePak. We just purchased adapters for all the AEDs ($30 each) so we don't have to change pads.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 28, 2010)

> I personally hate the Zolls with a passion, biggest peice of garbage ever made.



Funny...I feel the same way about the LP12.  The 15 is a slight improvement but I miss my Zoll. 



> I have seen it put through more abuse.........



My partner left ours sitting on the roof of our unit (an SUV 'chase truck') and pulled away.  I saw something (turned out to be our Zoll) cartwheel off the roof as we passed 25 mph.  Other than some scratches and a broken lead connector, it worked fine.  By comparison, I've seen a Lifepak 12 sat down hard (read as: dropped from less than a foot above the ground) and it blinked off and would not turn back on.  The joke was that our LP12s spent more time being sent in for maintenance for all the problems we had with them (failure to charge, internal shorts, etc) than they spent on our trucks.



> As far as downsides to the Zoll, the ergonomics aren't there



What is odd is that I always thought the Zoll monitor/defibs had much better ergonomics....



> suspect that like many things, you develop a preference based on what you're used to, and everything else seems different.



....despite having originally trained on nothing but Lifepak equipment (Lifepak 300 for AED, then the LP5, LP10, and LP12).



> The CCT monitor is very impressive, if heavy.



Compared to a standard LP12?  The M-series CCT is 17.2 lbs if you don't go with the paddles. The LP12 (with the SLA battery) weighs 16.1 lbs.  It's not that much of a difference really, although both of them are quite heavy.  In my opinion, the M-series is a lot easier to carry than the LP12 which is best used as a crash cart monitor/defib.  Your mileage may vary...


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 28, 2010)

In my time working and in school, I have used Phillips, LP10, LP12, LP15, and Welch-Allyn.  Love the Phillips, like the LP12s and LP15s, can tolerate the LP10, and hate Welch-Allyn with a burning, festering passion.


----------



## MasterIntubator (May 29, 2010)

Having used everything from the LP4 on up, and Zolls.... my favorite is still the LP11 with 12 lead.  

We currently use the LP15, and have since Oct 09.  Personally, I don't see much of a difference from the 12 to justify an upgrade.  It does just everything the 12 did.... just a little more faster ( like the telementry, it does upload the 12 lead lightning fast to the ED ).  The 12 took about 20-30 seconds to transmit that bugger.

ZOLL holds the proprietary rectilinear biphasic waveform defib, and LP has the truncated waveform.  Each company claims thiers is the bomb-diggity, but knowing a few things about the sine waves and physiology as well as doing some homework and studying on the comparison..... the rectilinear is superior, and ZOLL knows it.  That is why 200j is the dose across the board for ZOLL.  And LP still recommends 200J-300J-360J with thier biphasic machines. 

Those phillips are supposed to have some great ECG filters that are exclusive to them, to include filtering out the chest compression interference so you can see the baseline with interruption.

Speaking of uninterupted CPR... they are doing studies now with performing defibrillation during active chest compressions. We have been double gloving without any probs.  We'll see if this trend takes on, or if the risks our wiegh the benefits.

:-/


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 29, 2010)

We just had our in-service on the LP15 as part of CME. They're hitting the trucks by the end of the summer. To me it's just a well refined LP12. So for ease of use compared to our previous monitors I have no issues. I do like the addition of the metronome (saves me from coaching FF's who are first responding) and the improved screen and connectors, but it's nothing to write home about. My service didn't opt for the SPCO or methemoglobin options.

I trained on both the Zoll M and E series in school as well as the LP12. Of the three I preferred to LP12 for ease of use. I heard fantastic things about the Phillips, but have never used one myself.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 30, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> Funny...I feel the same way about the LP12. The 15 is a slight improvement but I miss my Zoll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi 5, bro....hi 5. Amen to all of that an' more about the Zoll.


----------



## citizensoldierny (May 30, 2010)

Yikes the volunteer fire/rescue dept.that I belong to and am going ALS for just got an ALS grant and is looking at monitors and is considering the phillips. The commissioners seem to  like the Phillips just fine as buying the two monitors with all the bells and whistles will thousands cheaper than ZOll and about *$17,000* less than the LP 15's we actually want. I'm going to do my best to bring these issues to there attention, hopefully they will be totally wowed by LP demo and I won't have to worry. I doubt it though. They have big red truck on the mind though as we are also looking at a new rescue/pumper. I think we all know what's going to get the funds in this case.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 30, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> They have big red truck on the mind though as we are also looking at a new rescue/pumper. I think we all know what's going to get the funds in this case.



Case in point for why Fire does not have the necessary mindset to run EMS. (Not that they couldn't, but that they currently do not.)

Sorry, bad thread jack. I'll attempt to redeem:

I was talking with another medic at work about the Phillips and they said that apparently the Phillips has not been drop tested or put through the other various tortures it's likely to encounter in EMS. Can't confirm this, but might be worth further investigation if your service is considering new monitors.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jun 4, 2010)

You can not/will not beat the toughness, ease, and and battery life of a 15. I love it. 
Would give up my first born for another one.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 4, 2010)

I trained on LP10, 12, and Zoll M-series. Of those, I actually like the M-Series, without the paddles. I played with their CCT version for a bit and also liked it. Now if we're talking pure (no defib) monitors, I also like the Propaq Encore series...


----------



## Fox800 (Jun 5, 2010)

We use LP12's. They're alright. I like the sidestream ETCO2 monitoring. I LOVE LOVE LOVE how it's built in to our nasal cannulas. It's amazing. I don't like the size/bulk/heft. I don't like the spinning dial.

Used Zoll M-Series before. Much more compact, felt a lot lighter. I could work the buttons much faster than the dial on the LP12. Only one battery, it had to be changed much more often than the LP12 (even when charging in between calls). I liked the EKG cables on the Zoll much more...the LP12's cables and I seem to disagree often (being too short, in the way, etc).

Haven't used a Phillips monitor yet.


----------



## Hal9000 (Jun 5, 2010)

redcrossemt said:


> I personally love the "ergonomics" of the LP12/15. It's easy to use, layout makes sense, cables and hoses route easy. Rolls of paper may be annoying, but the printer feeds good. Battery performance has always been ridiculous, but is supposed to be better with the new batteries for the 15.
> 
> Honestly though, I've had the best performance from Zoll and would call them the overall best solution. Filtering is the best with the least artifact. The 12-lead analysis (if you use it) is the best. The CCT monitor is very impressive, if heavy. 120-volt charging on the monitor is nice. We use the E series for our rescue trucks and I enjoy the "filtering" of CPR out of my ECG as well as the real-time CPR help. Anecdotally, I am sure we get capture much more often with pacing, and I'll venture out there and say that we have had a few more cases of successful defibrillation. Of course, that's comparing Zoll biphasic posterior-anterior to Lifepak monophasic anterior-anterior, along with many CPR changes.
> 
> As far as downsides to the Zoll, the ergonomics aren't there. The M has always been hard to carry. We now use the E and I've seen the R. Both are better for carrying, but the buttons and layout still don't make sense. The external EtCO2 detector isn't my favorite. Hope you don't ever lose or break that cable! Z-fold paper isn't my ideal solution, but our newer ones have less problems than ever.



Almost my exact opinion.  I've used Zoll Es, Ms, and the Lifepack 12.  At the service that was LP12 exclusive, the battery life was consistently atrocious no matter what. The LPs were stupidly heavy and bulky for the amount they accomplished, when they were in service.  The Zoll, on the other hand was always ready for use, and compact enough to be of no notice when carried.

Also, I actually like the Zolls a bit better than the LPs when it comes to ergonomics.  I suspect this is because the service with them was kind enough (must have been a slip up) to purchase mounts for all the mods so that we'd have no problems.  Mighty kind of them.  The button layout was also better, in my opinion (I'm no fan of the LP GUI), and made things happen faster. 

I've never used anything else.


----------



## Simusid (Jun 7, 2010)

We have two 6 year old Zoll M CCT.  We are evaluating LP15's.   At first I was thinking "hey 6 years is pretty old".   I sure as heck don't own a 6 year old computer.    But I'm now getting the impression that their service life is a LOT longer than 6 years.    How many years do you expect to get good service out of a front line (not backup) unit?

Also, we were able to use the bluetooth in the LP15 to get the ekg and all vitals imported directly into our pcr.  While that was "cool" and I suppose it can improve our run reports, I'm not sure it's worth the money just for that new feature.  How many of you electronically import data from your defibs?


----------



## MMiz (Jun 7, 2010)

Simusid,

I know that Wake County EMS in North Carolina replaces their monitors every five years, which seems like a waste to me.  They're ditching their LP 12s for LP15s after a trial of several different models.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2010)

Simusid said:


> We have two 6 year old Zoll M CCT.  We are evaluating LP15's.   At first I was thinking "hey 6 years is pretty old".   I sure as heck don't own a 6 year old computer.    But I'm now getting the impression that their service life is a LOT longer than 6 years.    How many years do you expect to get good service out of a front line (not backup) unit?
> 
> Also, we were able to use the bluetooth in the LP15 to get the ekg and all vitals imported directly into our pcr.  While that was "cool" and I suppose it can improve our run reports, I'm not sure it's worth the money just for that new feature.  How many of you electronically import data from your defibs?



LP12s can hardwire a connection to the tablets I've seen (EKG, vitals, etc), the Zolls can do it with either a hardwire or BT. Not sure about others though


----------



## reaper (Jun 8, 2010)

LP12 are also Bluetooth capable.

We replace monitors about every 6-7 years. This is for a busy system. We take them in on every call and thats 80-90k calls a year. They do take the abuse well.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jun 8, 2010)

Our Zoll E-series are bluetooth equipped and we're working on implementing ECG and vital signs transfer to our tablets.

Average service life of our monitors is about 6-8 years.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jun 8, 2010)

I find the battery performance to be OK on lifepak 12's.

The other night used one for an arrest. It was on for about 30 minutes, including delivering 10 shocks, and still had some juice left over at the end.


----------



## Dutch-EMT (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone knows the corpuls? 
http://www.moving-pictures.de/zoom/index.php?nr=defi1


----------



## Smash (Jun 14, 2010)

Dutch-EMT said:


> Does anyone knows the corpuls?
> http://www.moving-pictures.de/zoom/index.php?nr=defi1



Wow, that's a good looking machine!  I like the modular system and the screen looks very clear and bright.

Website in English for the Corpuls monitors: http://www.corpuls.com/en/index.html


----------



## medic221 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Lifepak 15*

Our service has 3 lifepak 15's with everything except the rainbow monitor due to cost factor, but I understand it is now an addon when we are ready. A little durabilty info, during the demo from the rep she was showing us durability by dropping it onto floor from approx 5ft with no issue, but then our guys asked her to roll it down approx 20 concrete steps onto a concrete floor while running, and she agreed but with telling us worse thing would be the paper holder door would pop open. She was correct that was it, she closed the door and printed without an issue, that was impressive, No other vendor would even consider that. We also left demo out in severe thunder storm and in standing water without an issue. I have had a Zoll go belly up carrying it in the rain. 
We had our medics take a poll after demoing all 3 ALS defibs (Zoll, Phillips, Lifepak 15) and it was about a 70/30% for the lifepak. Zoll got 0%. With both hospital ER's using lifepak 12s and our Physio Rep working with us we got the Defib of choice. FYI Physio was very knowledgeable with the equipment and its functions.
Our guys are very happy with them in the field.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 18, 2010)

I've used LP 12s, 15s and Zoll M and E I think? Currently using the LP12, which is OK. 

I like the Zolls the best. The lay out, screen, ease of use, battery life etc is all better than the LP IMO. The only thing I don't like about them is that the paper has perforations. It makes the strips a bit delicate and prone to tearing. 

The LP 15 seems ok. I definitely agree with everyone about the LP 12 battery life. I haven't used a 15 enough to know if the batter life is any better.


----------



## exodus (Jun 18, 2010)

I saw an LP12 on a gurney stand today and I have to say, it looked just awkward and wrong... It was way too tall, and had to be put sideways so the only person that could see it is someone standing next to the gurney... It just looked... Wrong.


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Jun 26, 2010)

I work full time and part time with 2 busy services, and PRN with 2 more very small services, and I get to use 3 different monitors. Zoll E series, and Lifepack 12s mostly, with the two smaller services using M series zolls. I will rank them in order from best to worst. 
1. zoll E series is by far the best. Our E series to BP, SPO2/ETCO2 wave forms, as well as all the other standard ECG and defib capabilities, But it also does a quick six. A quick six is basically when you have the basic 4 lead on the pt. you hold down the record button and it spits out the first 6 leads of a 12lead. Very useful if you want to check that before you dose that first nitro you know. Downside? the bp cuffs have a mind of there own.

2. Lifepack 12s sturdy monitor good all around ours don't have ETCO2 or bp cuffs but a good all around monitor.

3. all others a lower grade monitors that I don't recommend.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 26, 2010)

irish_handgrenade said:


> I will rank them in order from best to worst.



Seems odd to recommend monitors based on features yours don't have, but are available. The LP12's at my service have ETCO2 and NIBP.


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Jun 26, 2010)

i thought it was obvious I was stating a negative about the monitors we have at that service. I understand it has that capability and I have used a LP12 that has those features, but one of the services I work for does not have those features.


----------



## ceej (Jun 27, 2010)

I just got hired onto a new service a few weeks ago that uses the Phillips MRx.

I have to say, it's a pretty fantastic monitor. The battery life is amazing, too.


----------

